# Seafood fra diavolo



## binnesman (Jul 15, 2021)

Made this for dinner last night. It turned out amazing. Mixed it in a bowl and poured on the plate wish I could have taken the plate picture from the bottom because that’s were all the seafood was. If was Shrimp, lobster tails, calamari, scallops on the seafood plate, and clams mussels on the other plate.
I sautéed the shrimp for a min to give them a nice sear. Took them out of the pot added shallot garlic and sautéed in olive oil for a few minutes. Add pepper flakes about a tablespoon for me like it spicy.  I then added a tablespoon of tomato paste and sautéed for a few more minutes, then hit it with a heavy cup of white wine. I cooked the wine down almost all they way  and then added two large cans of san marzano tomatoes peeled plum and fresh thyme and oregano and a half cup of tomato sauce salt and pepper and about a teaspoon sugar.  I cooked it down till the tomatoes had the texture of oatmeal. At this point I added a cup of chicken stock and simmered it for a total of about 2 hrs. Added all the seafood and fresh parsley and fresh basil turned up the heat and cooked till clams and mussels opened. It should be more like a broth almost like a bouillabaisse.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 15, 2021)

Man I go for some of that.  Nice job.


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 15, 2021)

Yea that is money right there!


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 15, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2021)

Now that looks really good to me!
I like all the ingredients & the dish looks delicious!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 15, 2021)

This looks very delicious!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 15, 2021)

That's amazing! Great job and Congratulations on the Feature!


----------



## binnesman (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank you so much.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm not much for  clams but that sure looks great !  And congrats on the ride !!


----------



## forktender (Jul 15, 2021)

binnesman said:


> Made this for dinner last night. It turned out amazing. Mixed it in a bowl and poured on the plate wish I could have taken the plate picture from the bottom because that’s were all the seafood was. If was Shrimp, lobster tails, calamari, scallops on the seafood plate, and clams mussels on the other plate.
> I sautéed the shrimp for a min to give them a nice sear. Took them out of the pot added shallot garlic and sautéed in olive oil for a few minutes. Add pepper flakes about a tablespoon for me like it spicy.  I then added a tablespoon of tomato paste and sautéed for a few more minutes, then hit it with a heavy cup of white wine. I cooked the wine down almost all they way  and then added two large cans of san marzano tomatoes peeled plum and fresh thyme and oregano and a half cup of tomato sauce salt and pepper and about a teaspoon sugar.  I cooked it down till the tomatoes had the texture of oatmeal. At this point I added a cup of chicken stock and simmered it for a total of about 2 hrs. Added all the seafood and fresh parsley and fresh basil turned up the heat and cooked till clams and mussels opened. It should be more like a broth almost like a bouillabaisse.


That all looks killer bro!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 15, 2021)

Good stuff! Love everything about it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks great. I need to make a batch to serve over Linguine...JJ


----------



## sandyut (Jul 16, 2021)

that look amazing!  very nice work!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 16, 2021)

WOW, just WOW!!!!  It's been years since I ate anything even approaching that meal.  Very nice job.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks real tasty, nice job!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 17, 2021)

All I can say is JUST AWESOME my kind of seafood meal. When's the party for another cook like that?

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 22, 2021)

Nicely done! Yum!


----------

